# M&Pc and problems.



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Just wondering why there doesn't seem to be very much talk about the M&Pc pistols here.Could it be that nobody wants to admit to the M&P's having so many problems like mags dropping,or FTF's,or slides locking back prematurely,or slide stops breaking,springs breaking,rusting etc ? Seriously,I just bought one resently and already it is being repaired at S&W'S shop,hopefully.The slide has the problem of locking back before the last round is loaded into the chamber.This happens with HP ammo of good quality,of different brands.
There is a web site that I visit that is devoted to the M&P pistols and there is much talk about having to send them in for some pretty stupid issues for a weapon that is designed for CC and SD situations.I have to ask,is this the norm for this pistol?It does seem that I am reading more poor reviews then good ones.What is you experience?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

You will always find more bad reviews than good, because people that have problems are pissed, and want to vent about it.

I don't have personal experience with the M&P compact, but I have handled them and I know that it is basically a good quality product. Any manufacturer can have a bad run, but if they make it right, you will not have lost much. 

If you are able to shoot it accurately, it is worth a few extra practice sessions to build your confidence in it for a CCW.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Jump Boot said:


> Just wondering why there doesn't seem to be very much talk about the M&Pc pistols here.Could it be that nobody wants to admit to the M&P's having so many problems like mags dropping,or FTF's,or slides locking back prematurely,or slide stops breaking,springs breaking,rusting etc ? Seriously,I just bought one resently and already it is being repaired at S&W'S shop,hopefully.The slide has the problem of locking back before the last round is loaded into the chamber.This happens with HP ammo of good quality,of different brands.
> There is a web site that I visit that is devoted to the M&P pistols and there is much talk about having to send them in for some pretty stupid issues for a weapon that is designed for CC and SD situations.I have to ask,is this the norm for this pistol?It does seem that I am reading more poor reviews then good ones.What is you experience?


It would appear that you, for some reason, have it in for S&W. Your story might be a bit more meaningfull to the forum if you described the problem you have first hand knowledge about rather than blathering about second and third hand info.

Premature slide lock is fairly common when a new shooter is becoming accustomed to a new gun. Most of the time, not all, it is the shooters fault.

When you get your gun back from S&W, which will most likely occur within 3 weeks from the time you sent it in, tell us a bit more about the problem and whether or not S&W fixed it.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

TOF said:


> It would appear that you, for some reason, have it in for S&W. Your story might be a bit more meaningfull to the forum if you described the problem you have first hand knowledge about rather than blathering about second and third hand info.
> 
> Premature slide lock is fairly common when a new shooter is becoming accustomed to a new gun. Most of the time, not all, it is the shooters fault.
> 
> When you get your gun back from S&W, which will most likely occur within 3 weeks from the time you sent it in, tell us a bit more about the problem and whether or not S&W fixed it.


TOF,
Sorry about that pardner.I didn't mean for my question to be viewed as a bash against S&W or you for that matter.I am mearly trying to find the answers to the question I posted.
I am no way new to firearms but in my 40 plus years of shooting and owning pistols and hand guns I have made my own observations and therefore do have questions to ask as I am no expert nor do I pretend to be.
I'll be honest with you though.I have had a few bad experiences with three other S&W pistols and did give Smith another try but this the M&P9c is giving me the problem that I have stated.It is a fine pistol.Please do not take me wrong.A problem can hide in the deep depth of any pistol and can appear at any given time.That does not make them a bad choice.Sure,my pistol requires a fix and I have no doubt that Smith will solve the problem of failure to feed the last round because the slide locked back prematurely.
I am wanting to buy a M&P40c but will not spend my hard earned money on it until this issue is resolved.I to want to see if it is fixed properly so I can regain my confidence in it.
I probably should have posed the question: Is anybody else having issues with their M&P'S. That leaves no doubt in what I am asking or how I am asking the question.
True,I guess my information does come 2nd and 3rd hand because that is what the internet is but then again,are we all not guilty of obtaining it that way?
Thanks for your reply,at least I know someone is interested enough to look at and answer my post. 
Take care,
Jump Boot
Airborne all the way !


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I personally haven't read of any problems about the M&P. You're going to find most horror stories on a forum dedicated to that certain pistol, because that's where everyone will flock for information. You see "problems" on the XD and Glock forums as well. As _TOF_ mentioned, when it pertains to a quality pistol, it's often times the shooter's fault. He can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe _TOF_ has 10,000+ rounds through his M&P with no issues. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase an M&P to go with my XD and my Glock. Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jump Boot,

Sorry to hear you are having difficulty with your M&P. I probably jumped a bit harder than I should but having seen some of the posts you refer to, I am fairly certain on the M&P-Forum, I know some of those individuals want to bash S&W for reasons unrelated to the M&P.

I purchased an M&P9 and M&P40 way back when. Both have well in excess of 10,000 rounds through them. Light and heavy reloads and an array of factory ammo.

The only failure I have had was related to Blazer 9MM alluminum ammo. The alluminum cases were defective and split and cratered causing chamber damage.

CCI wasn't overly responsive regarding the problem but S&W sent a UPS lable and replaced the barrel, at no charge of course. Then when I was dumb enough to shoot some more of the bad ammo they replaced it again at no charge even though I admitted it was probably, at least partly, the ammo's fault.

It sounds as if you have a fair amount of experience so your problem is probably not your grip. I do know however that grip can cause what you describe. You might try shooting weak hand and see if it occurs then.

Good luck :mrgreen:


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

TOF,
Thank you very much for the come back reply. I feel better now.I was kicking myself in the third point of contact,thinking how I must have sounded in my oringinal post.
It is a good feeling to know that there is hope for me and the M&P pistol.When I read about shooters such as yourself who has put 10's of thousands of rounds down range with an M&P without incident ,that makes for a very good endorsement for the M&P or any weapon for that matter.
I have other pistols for CC such as an XD,,my wife's Glock 19 and a bunch of 1911's either antiques,or the ones that I used for informal compitition BUT,the M&P9c was the one that shot very well for me and put em in the bull just about everytime and really feels good in my hand simply because the back straps make it such a good fit for my hands.The M&P was new to me and just owned for about a month but in that month,I put about 800 rounds through it but with FMJ's When I started shooting the HP's is when I started having the troubles.It could be the feed ramp,could be the magazines,but whatever it is,I am sure it is something simple and not a design problem.
And I really want to thank you for the heads-up on the Blazer ammo cause I consider myself lucky as I probably put 200 rounds of that stuff through the pistol already.I won't do that again.
Thanks to the rest of you good folks too.You all are very helpful.

Have a great day,
Jump Boot


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You indicated your pistol was at S&W for repair. Although they will probably take care of it and you will become a happy camper why don't you explain to us what specific problems you were having. As I read your original post you talked about others having FTF and other types of problems. It read as if your were experiencing slide lock back with ammo remaining in mag. Did you have other problems?

Also what caliber are you talking about?

Open discussion of specific problems can help many people that view these posts.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

_Jump Boot_, you may want to try Blazer Brass if your Walmart carries it. It's cheaper at most Walmarts, and there are quite a few people (including myself) that think it's cleaner than WWB and UMC. Just a thought.

Here's a thread about it as well with some others' viewpoints:
http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=15676&highlight=blazer+brass

-Jeff-


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks guys,
I would explain it all to you right noe but the problem is lenghty at best to do it right.The wife and I have to meet our friends for dinner in a few minutes but I will fill you all in later.Got to go feed the horses and dogs.Catch you later.........Jump Boot


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

I'll try to explain the issues that i am experiencing with my M&P9c best I can. The slide is locking back prematurely on the last round as it is trying to feed up the ramp.Even though the nose of the bullet is 3/4 of the way up the feed ramp,I notice that the slide stop is partialy catching the slide and stoping it from going into battery.It is almost like the previous round is draging the last round with it and changing the angle of the magazine follower to trigger the slide stop. This is just one thought that comes to mind.The other thought is since at times the round is skewed on the ramp,I am wondering if the nose of the bullet didn't raise the slide stop itself,causeing the premature slide lock.It might be noticed that the slide stop is not fully engaged into the slide stop notch but is only partialy catching and creating a bind.When I try to hammer the slide home with the palm of my hand,the slide will not budge so there is a bind or it is engaged just enough to stop that procedure.
The weapon has been cleaned after every range session and lubed properly,either with lubraplate white grease or Break-Free CLP.
I sent both magazines that came with the pistol to S&W along with the pistol as there is a good chance that the problem could even be the result of the magazine itself and not the pistol.I say this because,it only appears to have happened with the magazine with the pinky extention and not the flat base magazine.I did not do a lengthy shooting sesson with the flat base to be totaly sure as I was running low on ammo.Somebody else suggested to me that maybe since the magazines fit loosely in the well that maybe by exerting pressure on the pinky extention that maybe it is creating just enough angle to the follower to cause the lock-up.Not sure about that one.
Speaking of ammo,the malfunction only occured while using HP ammo,not with FMJ's.The ammo used was: Speer GD 124+p HP,Federal 147+p HP HST's,Federal 124 gr. Hydra-Shoks HP,Winchester 147 gr.SXT's HP.
Well,those are all the clues that I can provide.I hope it helps.I hope S&W explains what they may have found out.Darn,I keep thinking that maybe the magazines that I sent them might get lost in the shuffle.Wouldn't that be a kicker?Pistol and no magazines lol,that would be my luck.


----------



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

*S&W 40 new same problem*

Hello ,Now I'm bumed. I just bought one{full size 40} two weeks ago and just shot...it last week . It was fun for sure and more accurate then me ..when at the middle of 150 rounds it did the same thing . Partial loading of the last round . Happened twice . I was using am eagle ,the first jam ,,not sure what the second was .. Talked to the dealer and he said it was a break in issue ...... well NOW I don't think so . Well I'll shoot it one more time ..If it does it again ,,I'm tradeing up , Can't stand a jaming gun .

pissed off.. rt


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

deadon40 said:


> Hello ,Now I'm bumed. I just bought one{full size 40} two weeks ago and just shot...it last week . It was fun for sure and more accurate then me ..when at the middle of 150 rounds it did the same thing . Partial loading of the last round . Happened twice . I was using am eagle ,the first jam ,,not sure what the second was .. Talked to the dealer and he said it was a break in issue ...... well NOW I don't think so . Well I'll shoot it one more time ..If it does it again ,,I'm tradeing up , Can't stand a jaming gun .
> 
> pissed off.. rt


Hey pardner,that's not the way to look at it.I don't see this malfunction issue as being a S&W thing soly.This can happen with any auto pistol.I see it as a minor set back and one that can easly be resolved.There are many,many M&P pistols out there that are running 100%.A lot of thought went into building the M&P to feel the needs of the people.S&W listened to them and did build a really good pistol.It deserves a chance.Heck,I have a $1600.00 Baer Custom 1911 in my safe that doesn't like HP's but can lay bullets in less then 1-1/2" @ 50 yards.
Don't be to upset,I believe Smith &Wesson will make it right.


----------



## HowardCohodas (Nov 16, 2008)

Jump Boot said:


> There is a web site that I visit that is devoted to the M&P pistols and there is much talk about having to send them in for some pretty stupid issues for a weapon that is designed for CC and SD situations.I have to ask,is this the norm for this pistol?It does seem that I am reading more poor reviews then good ones.What is you experience?


I like my M&P 45fs. I love my M&P 45c. Both have been completely reliable. I do not use a wide variety of ammo, but the Blazer Brass and Hornady I do use has been reliable.

Some of the problems you mentioned (which I did not quote above) are related to the M&P line in general when they were first introduced. Todd Green of http://Pistol-Training.com/ is doing a torture test that is now around 60,000 rounds. It is not a c, but I think that speaks well of the basic design.

BTW, the reason I do not EDC the M&P 45c is that Crimson Trace does not have a model to fit it.


----------



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

*re to sw 40*

Yes I know they will make it right ,,,thats a good point . Its just the hassle of time lost to send it in and get to shootn again . I had read so many good reviews , I was expecting more . Just fell let down ..A friend coworker told me to buy a glock . I didn't ,now he's rubbing it in .

I'll shoot a couple hundo more and see . I havn't tried jhp yet . I've
got blazer brass mostly and 100 rounds of winchester usa . 50 rounds of blazer aluminum . I shoud get a another box of am eagle to try also .

thanks for the support .....rt


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

deadon40 said:


> Yes I know they will make it right ,,,thats a good point . Its just the hassle of time lost to send it in and get to shootn again . I had read so many good reviews , I was expecting more . Just fell let down ..A friend coworker told me to buy a glock . I didn't ,now he's rubbing it in .
> 
> I'll shoot a couple hundo more and see . I havn't tried jhp yet . I've
> got blazer brass mostly and 100 rounds of winchester usa . 50 rounds of blazer aluminum . I shoud get a another box of am eagle to try also .
> ...


In my opinion, you shouldn't be using _any_ aluminum or steel cased ammo during the break-in period. Stick with all brass cased ammo for at least 500 rounds or so, _then_ try hollow-points. Good luck.

-Jeff-


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Well now,how is that for S&W turn around time and service? I sent the pistol in at the beginning of last week and UPS just called and said it is due to be delivered tomorrow at my residence.I bet you are all waiting for the results huh? Oh come on,admit it.I think I will have my ears and glasses on and a target and staples in one hand and the cartridges in the other when the truck pulls in.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, talk about a fast turn-around! Good luck and I look forward to the results. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have an M&P 9c and I've never had a single glitch with it. I would imagine that most of the problems you mentioned are operator error. Until someone is familiar with a semi-auto pistol, they can tend to have problems of their own making.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a 40fs and a 45 and so far no problems . I only shoot WW and Federal ammo. I will give the Brass Blazer a try if it's cleaner.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Are you ready?
Well I received my M&P9c back today fro S&W.
It said,in their statement that they replaced the bbl.I had no idea that the bbl was the bad part out of all this but I did take the pistol out behind the barn and gave it a work out with 147+p HST's.I had some pretty good runs with the pistol and accurate too.The problems seem to be gone.I did notice that the slide didn't hesitate locking home.It had fast and smooth authority behind it going into battery.As you know,one of the problems that haunted me was the slide would prematurely lock back with the last round hung up on the feed ramp.That never happened today during the limited testing today.
I called S&W after shooting it and asked how the bbl had anything to do with the premature slide lock issue and the CS man told me that my bbl was out of tolerance and that it would not allow everything to work together properly.They have had this problem before and this was the fix.
I thanked the gentleman and told them that they did a nice job and that I was very thankful for the great service and the speedy turn-a-round time.
So there you have it.I am relieved to know that it wasn't operator error on my part but just a very simple change of the bbl to make it an even better pistol.
So if anybody else has a little problem or even a big problem,rest assured that S&W will square you away.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Good customer service, and lets hope the problem stays gone.

I get mine back tomorrow to see if my throat, ramp, and chamber polish fixes my issue... Mine has to run hard, and it's all about speed. A jam clearing break can mean the difference between first and 20th in a stage at the upper levels of USPSA...

Jeff


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good experience. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The new Smith & Wesson is trying to develop a satisfied set of customers. I'm pleased to hear they took good care of you. Keep us informed as time goes by.

:smt023


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

I own both the M&P Full Sized and M&Pc in .40 S&W

I've sent my M&P FS back twice. S&W took care of me very quickly without fuss. All problems fixed. For me it was the mag drop issue and a few failures to feed after about 3 or 4 rounds.

I've never had a problem with the compact.

Being on numerous forums including the M&P forum, it seems that earlier models had a few teething issues, but newer models are good to go.

I will say that These are two of my favorite guns. I'm a huge Sig fanboy, but S&W has won me over with the M&P line.

I will not hesitate to buy another.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Just to add 2 cents in, I was allways told to run 500 rds through it before trusting it a a CCW, but not all weapons like all ammo. I have a M&P 40 & 9C love them both. I have had a jam or two with Walmart cheapo target rds, but with the Gold Dot no issues, except for the price.


----------



## Jump Boot (Jul 4, 2008)

Redwolf said:


> Just to add 2 cents in, I was allways told to run 500 rds through it before trusting it a a CCW, but not all weapons like all ammo. I have a M&P 40 & 9C love them both. I have had a jam or two with Walmart cheapo target rds, but with the Gold Dot no issues, except for the price.


I agree Redwolf.It'll take me a while to shoot that many defensive rounds to check for reliability.They are costly and then I also have so many other pistols that trip my trigger as well.The M&P seems to be running fine and is feeding my defensive ammo great without any problems.If I can get 500 rounds through it without problems,I think it will be safe to trust it.
I was going to shoot it yesterday but when I reached into my safe,my Les Baer jumped into my hand and so I had to take it for a walk behind the barn.


----------

